# Moebius Jupiter 2 question



## tardis1916 (Mar 24, 2004)

So I ordered the lighting kit for my Moebius Jupiter 2 which came today (Nice christmas present) and pulled out the model which I had semi started a couple years ago. I had painted the top and bottom with the intention to finish the model later. When I looked at it, I realized that I had glued in the closed landing gear and threw the rest of the landing gear componeants away! My thinking of that I guess was that I was going to hang the model, not put it on a shelf but now I have plenty of shelf and the lighting kit kind of needs the recessed areas for the switches and power supply connection. 

Is there someone out there that did the same thing but kept the extra peices? I'd appreciate any help. Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

If no one can help you out with leftover landing gear, there's always the hero landing gear.


----------



## tardis1916 (Mar 24, 2004)

Yeah, I saw that. That costs almost as much as a new kit. Which I might just go ahead and get one.


----------



## tardis1916 (Mar 24, 2004)

I also found that I'm missing the fusion core piece. 

Need to look around my old house and see if I can find it.

If anyone has a left over fusion core, that'd be great too. I know they came with two.


----------



## tardis1916 (Mar 24, 2004)

bump


----------



## Wattanasiri (Aug 15, 2010)

You will not be disappointed with the Paragrafix landing gear kit. It is well designed.


----------



## tardis1916 (Mar 24, 2004)

I was kind of not in the mood to spend any more money on models for awhile since I've spent and awful lot this year. But it does look good. I still have to find the clear fusion core part which is also missing. I probably won't start this model for a few months anyway since I have some others in line so that gives me some time.


----------



## tardis1916 (Mar 24, 2004)

Paulbo said:


> If no one can help you out with leftover landing gear, there's always the hero landing gear.


Does this require any parts from the original landing gear or parts that go inside the gear bays?


----------



## tardis1916 (Mar 24, 2004)

I found the fusion core! :thumbsup:

Tucked inside my box for C57-D. Go figure.


----------



## tardis1916 (Mar 24, 2004)

Am I missing something? There are 24 LEDs on the lighting kit core and 32 windows on the kit's core.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Paulbo said:


> If no one can help you out with leftover landing gear, there's always the hero landing gear.


OOOOOOOHHH!!!!! You have ...... More?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

tardis1916 said:


> Does this require any parts from the original landing gear or parts that go inside the gear bays?


No parts of the kit landing gear are needed.

You'll still need the kit gear bay parts - the two sidewalls and hatch parts.


----------



## tardis1916 (Mar 24, 2004)

Paulbo said:


> No parts of the kit landing gear are needed.
> 
> You'll still need the kit gear bay parts - the two sidewalls and hatch parts.


Unfortunatly, I threw the whole bag with those parts away. At least I have the core. I can engineer a different way to put the switches.


----------

